# Phragmipedium Dot Potter Barnett



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a new registration, in the name of someone who is work get as far as making Phragmipedium look’s incomparable and extraordinary. 

It is Seymour Tower x Michel Tremblay


----------



## Shiva (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bcostello (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! What a little beauty. 
I wanta, needa, gotta hava one of those.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty pastel color. The name alone makes it a "gotta have" for every serious Slippertalker.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 8, 2011)

Super cool! Now we can all have Dot in our collections. If only the plants were capable of stunning photography too.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 8, 2011)

A light pink beauty! Very nice!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 8, 2011)

another very nice cross from Jean-Pierre


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2011)

Phrag-Plus said:


> .... in the name of someone who is work get as far as making *Phragmipedium* look’s incomparable and extraordinary.
> ...



Bravo Jean-Pierre: a lovely flower gets the name of a Grande Photographer Dame, who is able to show not only the phrags at their best!!!!! 

Well deserved Dot!!!!!

Jean


----------



## Hera (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay!!! Its beautiful. The petals are appealing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 8, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Super cool! Now we can all have Dot in our collections. If only the plants were capable of stunning photography too.



YES!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Great light color. Yay besseae hybrids! Congratulations DOT! :clap:


----------



## wojtek (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with NYEric :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 8, 2011)

Fantastique!!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet! Great to honor Dot! Graceful, lovely flower!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2011)

Well named! Certainly takes after Michel Trembay!


----------



## Dido (Mar 8, 2011)

a great light color, really nice


----------



## John M (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, Dot....you're such a sweety!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my!!! I don't usually log in until evening, but I wanted to correct an error in one of my threads, and look what I found!

Jean-Pierre: *Thank you so much.* I am humbled and honored by such a beautiful flower. I love the two-tone -- something that I don't see real often in Phrags but am very attracted to. And this one has it not only in the petals, but the dorsal sepal, also. It is gorgeous. It is indeed special!

*Thank you!!!*


----------



## Shiva (Mar 8, 2011)

Dot, you fully deserve the honor for all the beautiful plants you're showing us in all their glory in your magnificient pictures. I never miss your posts even when you're reacting to other posts. That's how much I personnally enjoy your presence on this forum. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 8, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh my!!! I don't usually log in until evening, but I wanted to correct an error in one of my threads, and look what I found!
> 
> Jean-Pierre: *Thank you so much.* I am humbled and honored by such a beautiful flower. I love the two-tone -- something that I don't see real often in Phrags but am very attracted to. And this one has it not only in the petals, but the dorsal sepal, also. It is gorgeous. It is indeed special!
> 
> *Thank you!!!*



The pleasure is for me Dot!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey! What a wonderful honor for Dot! That's a beauty. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. Your comments are all so very heart-warming. I am so pleased to be a member of this forum, and to know so many great people from all over the world. You are awesome!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations Dot!!:clap: And thanks to Jean-Pierre for making this cross and for naming it so appropriatly. Now, the trick is for Dot to actually acquire one of these. :wink:


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 8, 2011)

Stunning plant! Nobody is more worthy of the honor than Dot! Congratulations!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2011)

If mine wasn't in such bad shape I'd send it to her. I'll try to get one for her in Montreal.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## etex (Mar 8, 2011)

A Super bloom!!:clap::clap: Congrats Dot and Jean-Pierre!! What an honor!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it, quite elegant and would make a good model for a photograph


----------



## koshki (Mar 9, 2011)

It is wonderful! Congratulations to you both!

I would love to own one...are they available?


----------



## Wendy (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty! Congrats Dot...well deserved.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

koshki said:


> I would love to own one...are they available?



I will try to bring a bunch of JP's plants back over the border legally....... this spring! Yes, that did hurt to post.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a lover of Phrags
Your two tone beauty is breath taking
Excellent and congrads
:smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I will try to bring a bunch of JP's plants back over the border legally....... this spring! Yes, that did hurt to post.



Put me on your list, Eric! I would love to have several of Jean-Pierre's hybrids, and not just this one!


----------



## Carper (Mar 13, 2011)

Simply beautiful!!!!!


----------



## wojtek (Mar 13, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I would love to have several of Jean-Pierre's hybrids, and not just this one!



I want it too


----------

